# Off-grid communities



## manawar (Nov 1, 2011)

Saw this little slideshow and noticed I'd been to visit the one closest to me.
There may be one close to where you live. Not for everyone, but maybe for someone. From practical to wacky.
Check out the slide show.




http://realestate.msn.com/best-places-to-live-off-the-grid


----------

